# Blue Dragon 11-25 TUNA



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

We decided on a short fuzed walk on trip that after lacking the correct amount of anglers turned into a cost share trip with experinced anglers so with my neighbors Brian, Brian, Mike (Fishdad), and Mike (finrazor rods) we headed out to cover the decks with blood. 4am came quick but we pushed off out of East Beach and cranked her up to cruise speed and settled into the 70nm run. The whole way was light and slight and a nice gentle roller greeted us at sunrise. After talking to the fleet we decided to stick with our plan and head to the 100 line because the fleet was spread up and down the line so someone was going to find them and call the rest in. At 8am we reached the grounds when the water cranked up to 68 and finally to 73. As the crew was putting out the spread i looked over and had a flashback of striper season there were gannets divebombing 1/4 nm off the bow so we set into the humm of the engines and then came the marks at 20 ft an as I turned around to say "we got marks" i see the water start boiling around 4 baits and the sweet scream of 50 wides 2 out of 5 next pass 1 out of 3 then a whole bunch of misses and short bites by 30-40 lb yft. I got on the radio and called down the line to the backlash and let him in on the fun and pretty soon the va fleet was there and we stayed on top of them all day. If we would have gotten connected to every fish that gave us a knockdown we would have been done by 10 am not to mention the nice little tuna that decided to try to wolf down my teaser and not let got till the crew expertly did a bait and switch with the flatline. The final crown was the double to finish off the limit, and one tossed back to grow.

The Biggest thing that I can say is I was absolutely amazed and thrilled with how well the crew came together and worked as a team....like a well oiled machine, no fish lost at the boat, no fish broke off every fish that got stuck stayed stuck. THANK YOU GUYS YOU WERE AWSOME!

I will post some asction pics as soon as my computer decides it wants to behave ( I hate vista).

Final tally
15 yft in the box
1 release
lots of short bites
1 ton on fun!!


----------



## ncnat (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like good trip.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome work! next time give me a shout if you need body's.


----------

